# Manifestazione ... donne



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

cioè?

a parte qualche vecchia sensattottina che vuole rispolverare il vecchio eskimo, e a parte qualche casalinga incazzosa ..nulla di nuovo!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YDKxJcgPEE


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

Ma porc...c'ero anch'io eh a manifestare eh?
Ero gasatissimo...munifico e sborone come non mai...
Poi una voce...che mi fa capire...che...
" Ah Conte scemo, ma quale manifestazione...ma non vedi che so i carri mascherati del paese? Oh Conte...ma quando ti sveglierai?"...

Infatti mi pareva che il trucco delle ragazze fosse un po' particolare eh?...
Eh va ben eh?
Io ci ho provato...nel mio piccolo ho dato il mio contributo femminista...eh?


----------



## xfactor (13 Febbraio 2011)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Oggi mi sento un pò Stermi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Oggi mi sento un pò stermi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahahaha...:d:d:d:d


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Oggi mi sento un pò Stermi.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Per chi sta in astinenza come te e non ha i soldi per pagarsi le mignotte, capisco che il vedere un mare di figa possa essere devastante.

Ma che sei andato li' in mezzo a fare la mano morta da porco come il tuo idolo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Per chi sta in astinenza come te e non ha i soldi per pagarsi le mignotte, capisco che il vedere un mare di figa possa essere devastante.
> 
> Ma che sei andato li' in mezzo a fare la mano morta da porco come il tuo idolo?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRJV8QBRPtc&feature=related


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRJV8QBRPtc&feature=related


 :up::up::up::up::up:
Bravo Conte.........peccato sia tornato quel rompi palle...iroso..chissa'se almeno stasera se ne fa'una..''dopo''in genere si e'piu'tranquilli...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> a parte qualche vecchia sensattottina che vuole rispolverare il vecchio eskimo, e a parte qualche casalinga incazzosa ..nulla di nuovo!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YDKxJcgPEE


 
Infatti,avrebbero fatto a stare a casa.....secondo me i loro mariti ieri soino stati stra contenti,,io ho visto le facce al tg...sembrava di essere ancora al 6 gennaio


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

A me è piaciuto oggi leggere sul corriere della sera dei rapporti civili tra l'ex moglie e l'attuale compagna di Fini.
Quelle si che sono donne intelligenti XD.
E sono solidali con quell'uomo, almeno credono in quello che fa.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Bravo Conte.........peccato sia tornato quel rompi palle...iroso..chissa'se almeno stasera se ne fa'una..''dopo''in genere si e'piu'tranquilli...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma no dai, è così pieno di sè stesso, che come un pallone gonfiato, pensa di essere divertente, quando risulta solo noioso e offensivo, mettendo sempre alla berlina qualsiasi idea di ciascun utente del forum eh?
Forse la sua è una forma di timidezza, o un complesso di inferiorità...
Stai a vedere adesso che mi insulta e mi dice che sono Morelli...stai a vedere...Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai, è così pieno di sè stesso, che come un pallone gonfiato, pensa di essere divertente, quando risulta solo noioso e offensivo, mettendo sempre alla berlina qualsiasi idea di ciascun utente del forum eh?
> Forse la sua è una forma di timidezza, o un complesso di inferiorità...
> Stai a vedere adesso che mi insulta e mi dice che sono Morelli...stai a vedere...Lothar...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Facciamo una raccolta di firme all'admin perche'lo cacci???secondo me in molti corrono........

il resto del carlino lo scrive in genere 2 giorni dopo..lo leggero',Daniela e'una donna molto in gamba,ma questa qui'........mi meraviglio di Gianfranco,l'ho sempre stimato tanto,ma ora..........meglio non parlarne,peccato sia nato proprio qui'


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Facciamo una raccolta di firme all'admin perche'lo cacci???secondo me in molti corrono........
> 
> il resto del carlino lo scrive in genere 2 giorni dopo..lo leggero',Daniela e'una donna molto in gamba,ma questa qui'........mi meraviglio di Gianfranco,l'ho sempre stimato tanto,ma ora..........meglio non parlarne,peccato sia nato proprio qui'


Nooooooooooooooo....
Non conviene eh?
Poi admin si confonde e caccia tutti quelli che hanno firmato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E lui si convince di essere Sterminatore...che ha fatto tabula rasa del forum:carneval::carneval::carneval:
No, dai Lothar ci vuole anche lui nel forum no?
ALtrimenti non succedono certe cose eh?
Caso mai si fa così, si chiude la sezione politica...
E si fa il botto no?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:
> Bravo Conte.........peccato sia tornato quel rompi palle...iroso..chissa'se almeno stasera se ne fa'una..''dopo''in genere si e'piu'tranquilli...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Perche' iroso?

Io a leggerti/vi me rilasso meglio che con una tisana...

grazie di esistere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dai, è così pieno di sè stesso, che come un pallone gonfiato, pensa di essere divertente, quando risulta solo noioso e offensivo, mettendo sempre alla berlina qualsiasi idea di ciascun utente del forum eh?
> Forse la sua è una forma di timidezza, o un complesso di inferiorità...
> *Stai a vedere adesso che mi insulta e mi dice che sono Morelli...stai a vedere...Lothar*...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Veramente non ho mai sostenuto che tu SIA Morelli ma solo che come spicologo sia na' mezza sega come lui....e' diverso caro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> a parte qualche vecchia sensattottina che vuole rispolverare il vecchio eskimo, e a parte qualche casalinga incazzosa ..nulla di nuovo!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YDKxJcgPEE




Io c'ero. E non sono né una vecchia sessantottina che vuole rispolverare l'eskimo (mai avuto), né una casalinga incazzosa.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti,avrebbero fatto a stare a casa.....secondo me i loro mariti ieri soino stati stra contenti,,io ho visto le facce al tg...sembrava di essere ancora al 6 gennaio




Ma stacci tu a casa


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nooooooooooooooo....
> Non conviene eh?
> Poi admin si confonde e caccia tutti quelli che hanno firmato:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> E lui si convince di essere Sterminatore...che ha fatto tabula rasa del forum:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> ...


Lungi da me l'idea di rimanere a monopolizzare il forum...per carita'...

non ti ambasciare, il podio e' tutto tuo...

oseno' tante stronzate concentrate dove le leggo?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Facciamo una raccolta di firme all'admin perche'lo cacci???secondo me in molti corrono........
> 
> il resto del carlino lo scrive in genere 2 giorni dopo..lo leggero',Daniela e'una donna molto in gamba,ma questa qui'........mi meraviglio di Gianfranco,l'ho sempre stimato tanto,ma ora..........meglio non parlarne,peccato sia nato proprio qui'




Secondo me se facciamo una raccolta di firme per cacciare te ne raccogliamo molte di più


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me se facciamo una raccolta di firme per cacciare te ne raccogliamo molte di più


per me de calci in culo nel reale ne becca ancora deppiu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> per me de calci in culo nel reale ne becca ancora deppiu'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


me lo auguro

perché le spara troppo grosse per restare impunito nella vita reale


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> me lo auguro
> 
> perché le spara troppo grosse per restare impunito nella vita reale


massi', cazzi suoi...:mrgreen:

parlando invece di cose serie e ritornansdo OT, a Milano e' stato uno spettacolo...non m'aspettavo tanta gente....

invece sabato dal porco di Ferrara me ne aspettavo di piu'...

azz.. erano 4 gatti e fuori me so' divertito ad appalesare la mia timidezza, come dice lo spicologo della mutua del forum...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

quella che mi destabilizza di più è anselma dell'olio:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella che mi destabilizza di più è anselma dell'olio:singleeye:


... suo marito e' anche peggio  .


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Bravi tornate a parlare di politica insultando e giudicando le persone...bravi...
Se questo è senso critico...
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravi tornate a parlare di politica insultando e giudicando le persone...bravi...
> Se questo è senso critico...
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ho parlato di destabilizzare...non è un insulto, in secondo luogo parlando di politica il giudizio è inevitabile


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> quella che mi destabilizza di più è anselma dell'olio:singleeye:


Si dice che che si faccia sbattere da turcacci visto che il marito porco le' scioppato...

pero' e' bbbuono, perche' nelle ultime ore del ladrone (Craxi) lo stesso maiale scese in campo e si sa che fine fece.....

avanti maiale sbattiti ancora di piu'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque mo' oltre che commentare i film starnazza anche di politica per difendere l'indifendibile....

VENDUTI E FALLITI!!!!!!!!!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravi tornate a parlare di politica insultando e giudicando le persone...bravi...
> Se questo è senso critico...
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


e certo che si devono giudicare le persone per stabilire l'attendibilita' e l'autorevolezza del messaggio che si proclama...

caro lei, e' la regola namber uan...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e certo che si devono giudicare le persone per stabilire l'attendibilita' e l'autorevolezza del messaggio che si proclama...
> 
> caro lei, e' la regola namber uan...


A me sembra che la tua posizione sia molto fascista eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Si dice che che si faccia sbattere da turcacci visto che il marito porco le' scioppato...
> 
> pero' e' bbbuono, perche' nelle ultime ore del ladrone (Craxi) lo stesso maiale scese in campo e si sa che fine fece.....
> 
> ...


dicevi Minerva?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me se facciamo una raccolta di firme per cacciare te ne raccogliamo molte di più


 
:up: ove mai lo considerassimo al punto di farla


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che la tua posizione sia molto fascista eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Conte non perderci tempo,quello sta'bene in Corea del Nord,la'tutti identici.....guai a pensarla diversa..


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :up: ove mai lo considerassimo al punto di farla


Puoi fare di piu'chiedere al comintern che l'imputato sia condannato all'autocritica in pubblico...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me se facciamo una raccolta di firme per cacciare te ne raccogliamo molte di più





Amoremio ha detto:


> :up: ove mai lo considerassimo al punto di farla



Fatica sprecata :mrgreen: ci si aspetta che pianino pianino  a piccoli passi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












 se ne vadano da soli   .


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte non perderci tempo,quello sta'bene in Corea del Nord,la'tutti identici.....guai a pensarla diversa..


Hai capito proprio tutto, te...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

D'altronde per essere un fan dello psiconano e del redivivo porco utile idiota, devi essere per forza un cojone...il bello e' che la madre del maiale e' stata la segretaria particolare di Togliatti...

capisci o te serve un disegnino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A me sembra che la tua posizione sia molto fascista eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Io dico che si e' perso solo troppo tempo dietro al politically correct e la gente s'e' rotta i coglioni...

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fit.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPoliticamente_corretto&rct=j&q=politically%20correct&ei=YUlZTYTNLs-K4gaL-KXzBg&usg=AFQjCNF5B1lowsP69CT0N7kvXMQMV_F-aA&cad=rja


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fatica sprecata :mrgreen: ci si aspetta che pianino pianino  a piccoli passi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non ci conterei
non sono molti i posti, anche virtuali, dove si può fingere di essere l'uomo denim e trovare qualcuno che gli dà pure corda


----------



## lothar57 (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fatica sprecata :mrgreen: ci si aspetta che pianino pianino  a piccoli passi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:carneval::carneval::carneval:certo il dissenso si elimina.........ci mancherebbe..dire quello che pensa!!ma quando mai,bisogna essere tutti identici..


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci conterei
> non sono molti i posti, anche virtuali, dove si può fingere di essere l'uomo denim e trovare qualcuno che gli dà pure corda



... ma i coglioni vanno sempre in coppia, non lo sai?  ... una volta che si ritrovano non si lasciono piu' :mrgreen: :rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ci conterei
> non sono molti i posti, anche virtuali, dove si può fingere di essere l'uomo denim e trovare qualcuno che gli dà pure corda


almeno se scarica un po' il S.S.N...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma i coglioni vanno sempre in coppia, non lo sai?  ... una volta che si ritrovano non si lasciono piu' :mrgreen: :rotfl:


vedo che hai colto perfettamente il senso :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:certo il dissenso si elimina.........ci mancherebbe..dire quello che pensa!!ma quando mai,*bisogna essere tutti identici..*




DIODIODIODIODIO ... tutti come te e qualcun altro :sonar: :sonar: :sonar: VIVVA LE DIFFERENZE!!!!! MA nel rispetto reciproco.


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Manca la pagina 5, dove e' finita?   Pagina 4 di 5 	 	< 123 *4* 5 >


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dicevi Minerva?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


una dedica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YrA_r96ZD8


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> una dedica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YrA_r96ZD8



 IDEM CHE DI LA': CHE PENA! 
​


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> dicevi Minerva?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


uso parlare sempre per me, a differenza tua non spalleggio, né derido in coppia né  in gruppo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> uso parlare sempre per me, a differenza tua non spalleggio, né derido in coppia né  in gruppo.


Ne prenderò atto.
Non sempre però sei chiara.:up:
Allora fermati alla prima frase.
La seconda è già troppa.
Neanch'io derido in coppia o in gruppo e lo sai benissimo.
Casomai è una situazione ad essere esilarante e non le persone.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ne prenderò atto.
> Non sempre però sei chiara.:up:
> Allora fermati alla prima frase.
> La seconda è già troppa.
> ...


il riferimento alle tre madri?
le gomitatine continue con la spalla di turno?(non parlo solo di me, ovviamente)
quando parlo con te spesso faccio delle battute nei tuoi confronti ...ma dirette.
non si può dire lo stesso di te e mi pare un fatto


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> il riferimento alle tre madri?
> le gomitatine continue con la spalla di turno?
> quando parlo con te spesso faccio delle battute nei tuoi confronti ...ma dirette.
> non si può dire lo stesso di te e mi pare un fatto


Oh ma come sei permalosa...sorridi eh?
Le tre madri?
Ne fai forse parte tu? 
No.
Allora?
Ma quale spalla di turno...ma cosa dici su.
Uhm...non mi dici mai direttamente quello che pensi di me, ma cerchi di farmelo intuire, e non capisco se è per paura, o per una tua sorta di nobiltà d'animo.
Comunque io non colpisco mai alle spalle eh?


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oh ma come sei permalosa...sorridi eh?
> Le tre madri?
> Ne fai forse parte tu?
> No.
> ...


 1 che non mi piaci l'ho sempe detto (come ho detto che sei molto più in topic e determinante di me per il forum)
2 neanch'io


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> 1 che non mi piaci l'ho sempe detto (come ho detto che sei molto più in topic e determinante di me per il forum)
> 2 neanch'io


E allora vai in pace sorella.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

e restituitemi la erre:singleeye:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> cioè?
> 
> a parte qualche vecchia sensattottina che vuole rispolverare il vecchio eskimo, e a parte qualche casalinga incazzosa ..*nulla di nuovo!*



Nulla di nuovo la manifestazione di domenica 13 febbraio 2011 in Italia e nel mondo? 

Cosa volevi vedere il sangue? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma stacci tu a casa



Il grande uomo coraggioso ha cancellato il post


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Io c'ero. E non sono né *una vecchia sessantottina *che vuole rispolverare l'eskimo (mai avuto), *né una casalinga incazzosa.*



Ma anche se fosse :mrgreen: che ci azzecca con la manifestazione  :incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma anche se fosse :mrgreen: che ci azzecca con la manifestazione  :incazzato:


Mari' ma pure te....

ha solo letto la velina che gli hanno passato 
(quello che le capisce e' in ferie...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

La cosa "oscura/strana" e' che solo Quintina si sia ritenuta offesa  andiamo bene :bravooo: ... :ira: un'altra occasione perduta.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> La cosa "oscura/strana" e' che solo Quintina si sia ritenuta offesa  andiamo bene :bravooo: ... :ira: un'altra occasione perduta.


c'ha 'na pazienza quella ragasssa...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> una dedica...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YrA_r96ZD8


:racchia:


anche lui sta passando i suoi guai con  
Scientology


----------



## Sterminator (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> :racchia:
> 
> 
> anche lui sta passando i suoi guai con
> Scientology


e' un pirlone...

saranno 20-30 anni che Scientology crea guai...

come l'Opus Dei/Comunione e Fatturazione...

mica era fessa Uanna Marchi...di coglioni se ne intendeva...


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> c'ha 'na *pazienza* quella ragasssa...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



... e' anche molto sveglia  e, forse un po troppo educata  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' un pirlone...
> 
> saranno 20-30 anni che Scientology crea guai...
> 
> ...



Tom Cruise e' il bulletto del cinema americano, poteva fare di piu' e meglio ma: E' tropp strunz e buffon :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tom Cruise e' il bulletto del cinema americano, poteva fare di piu' e meglio ma: E' tropp strunz e buffon :mrgreen:


e anche lui l'abbiamo sistemato ,per oggi:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche lui l'abbiamo sistemato ,per oggi:rotfl:


è pure bassetto


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche lui l'abbiamo sistemato ,per oggi:rotfl:


Mine', 6 anni fa, proprio nel periodo che ritornai dagli Stati Uniti qui in Italia ... lui era in visita alle truppe armate di Sigonella, pensa un po  voleva farsi calare da un elicottero (come nei suoi film Mission Impossible :mrgreen ... il comandate della base gli disse che non stava ad Hollywood e che si doveva ridimensionare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che figuraccia, confondere la realta' con la fiction, che buffone.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mine', 6 anni fa, proprio nel periodo che ritornai dagli Stati Uniti qui in Italia ... lui era in visita alle truppe armate di Sigonella, pensa un po  voleva farsi calare da un elicottero (come nei suoi film Mission Impossible :mrgreen ... il comandate della base gli disse che non stava ad Hollywood e che si doveva ridimensionare :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che figuraccia, confondere la realta' con la fiction, che buffone.


 ma guarda che concordo totalmente:up:


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Secondo me se facciamo una raccolta di firme per cacciare te ne raccogliamo molte di più


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Il grande uomo coraggioso ha cancellato il post



Lothar Cuor di Leone!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e' anche molto sveglia  e, forse un po troppo educata  :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Lothar Cuor di Leone!


Gia', Quor di ... ... ... :mrgreen:


Quinti'  quella mia "A" senza "H" mi da la nausea :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


>


Lo penso seriamente  .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Gia', Quor di ... ... ... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> Quinti'  quella mia "A" senza "H" mi da la nausea :unhappy:


cancello?


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> cancello?


NO, correggi :mrgreen: casomai  .


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO, correggi :mrgreen: casomai  .


fatto!


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> fatto!


... sei un :angelo:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei un :angelo:




ma va'!

Sono una lurida persona!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma va'!
> 
> Sono una lurida persona!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non lo dire manco per gioco, non l'ho mai pensato, e tu lo sai.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non lo dire manco per gioco, non l'ho mai pensato, e tu lo sai.




no, stai tranquilla, lo so!


era una frecciatina a Daniele!


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> no, stai tranquilla, lo so!
> 
> 
> era una frecciatina a Daniele!


A proposito, è un po' che non lo leggo.


----------



## Daniele (15 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> A proposito, è un po' che non lo leggo.


Ci sono e continuo a pensare che chi fa del male al prossimo a prescindere dai propri ideali e quant'altro meriti la gogna e poi la ghigliottina.


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2011)

Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*
_Infatti,avrebbero fatto a stare a casa.....secondo me i loro mariti ieri soino stati stra contenti,,io ho visto le facce al tg...sembrava di essere ancora al 6 gennaio_

_Questa me l'ero persa... sono quasi offesa._

_Io ero in piazza con mio marito. E' stata una bella esperienza e mi è piaciuto vedere tante persone insieme riunite in nome di idee e valori condivisi._

_Insieme a me c'erano tante belle ragazze, alcune molto giovani, molto carine. A conferma del fatto che a lottare per la dignità delle donne sono soprattutto quelle donne che valorizzano la propria femminilità senza esserne schiave... che sanno essere soggetti in grado di operare scelte sessuali libere e consapevoli, piuttosto che oggetti sessuali come ci vorrebbero molti uomini._


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ci sono e continuo a pensare che chi fa del male al prossimo a prescindere dai propri ideali e quant'altro meriti la gogna e poi la ghigliottina.


L'importante è che tu ci sia. Non sembra ma mi preoccupo eh.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*
> _Infatti,avrebbero fatto a stare a casa.....secondo me i loro mariti ieri soino stati stra contenti,,io ho visto le facce al tg...sembrava di essere ancora al 6 gennaio_
> 
> _Questa me l'ero persa... sono quasi offesa._
> ...


Però dai siamo moderni...
Per me nel 2011 sentire che molti uomini vorremmo le donne come oggettini sessuali...sia un po' avvilente eh?
Ma insomma, sarà tutta colpa mia...se mi fido molto di una donna, mi piace da impazzire venir usato da lei come un oggettino sessuale eh?
Ma ci deve essere molta confidenza...
Altrimenti mi sento come dire imbrogliato o preso per il ciccio e non mi piace molto...
Insomma dai molti di noi uomini si impegnano molto con le donne eh?
Però a dirtela tutta, vedi, io so che ancora oggi, anche sta sera...con un po' di banconote, una donna mi venderebbe il suo corpo.
Dato che io la compro e l'affitto, so che per un certo tempo, farà quello che a me piace.
Dai Sole, con mio sommo gaudio, oggi le donne compiono scelte sessuali libere eh?
Ok, c'è ancora uno zoccolo duro, di quelle che so, che 40 anni fa avrebbero voluto fare certe scelte, ma non potevano eh? E oggi non possono più per altre ragioni, che non mi va di dire...
Mi pare che oggi si può come dire, scegliere assieme, una scelta sessuale con sommo gaudio reciproco a prescindere dai sentimenti eh? O no?


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *lothar57*
> _Infatti,avrebbero fatto a stare a casa.....secondo me i loro mariti ieri soino stati stra contenti,,io ho visto le facce al tg...sembrava di essere ancora al 6 gennaio_
> 
> _Questa me l'ero persa... sono quasi offesa._
> ...


Ma come e'che piu'o meno la stessa cosa l'hanno scritta in tre,e sparate solo su di me???Insomma bisogna sempre drammatizzare??Ho estremizzato,lo faccio spesso,ma rispetto l'altrui opinione.
E ho il massimo rispetto per chi e'sceso in piazza,anche se non condivido niente;onestamente va'anche ammesso che Silvio invece di dire''persone strumentalizzate'',poteva dire ben altro...anche perche'se un milione e mezzo(giusto?)di persone manifesta.....lui deve trovarsi un perche'..


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> però dai siamo moderni...
> Per me nel 2011 sentire che molti uomini vorremmo le donne come oggettini sessuali...sia un po' avvilente eh?
> Ma insomma, sarà tutta colpa mia...se mi fido molto di una donna, mi piace da impazzire venir usato da lei come un oggettino sessuale eh?
> Ma ci deve essere molta confidenza...
> ...



mi sa che non hai colto granché Dei motivi della manifestazione


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma come e'che piu'o meno la stessa cosa l'hanno scritta in tre,e sparate solo su di me???Insomma bisogna sempre drammatizzare??Ho estremizzato,lo faccio spesso,ma rispetto l'altrui opinione.
> E ho il massimo rispetto per chi e'sceso in piazza,anche se non condivido niente;onestamente va'anche ammesso che Silvio invece di dire''persone strumentalizzate'',poteva dire ben altro...anche perche'se un milione e mezzo(giusto?)di persone manifesta.....lui deve trovarsi un perche'..



ma che vuol dire che rispetti l'altrui opinione?

credi che siccome non usi termini forti allora i tuoi non siano insulti?

Sono insulti belli e buoni!

Credi che me la sia presa perché mi hai dato della befana? Ma pensa un po' te......


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai colto granché Dei motivi della manifestazione


QUINTI'  

*"Buona buona quintina...dai su..."*


Comprendi?


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire che rispetti l'altrui opinione?
> 
> credi che siccome non usi termini forti allora i tuoi non siano insulti?
> 
> ...




QUINTI'  te l'ha anche detto il capetto 

*"Buona buona quintina...dai su..."*


Comprendi?  








:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai colto granché Dei motivi della manifestazione


chissà perché ho questa vaga e imperscrutabile identica sensazione:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mi sa che non hai colto granché Dei motivi della manifestazione


Ammetto eh? Sono maschio...
Certe sfumature mi sfuggono


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> chissà perché ho questa vaga e imperscrutabile identica sensazione:mrgreen:


Beate voi...ed alla fine ve daranno na' medaglia....

pe' la costanza applicativa...:mrgreen:

io confesso che tanta pazienza nun ce l'ho...

(anzi mai avuta)...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma che vuol dire che rispetti l'altrui opinione?
> 
> credi che siccome non usi termini forti allora i tuoi non siano insulti?
> 
> ...


Allora Quintina ascoltami bene,per favore:io non guardavo il tg da anni,leggo le notizie dal televideo,e se sono al lavoro dal Corriere della Sera online,se vedo Berlusconi o Bersani o Fini o Casini cambio canale.
 La politica mi fa'schifo,parlarne poi....tu invece ti infervori,esagerando.
Ti invidio sai,anch'io una volta..meglio non dire quanti anni sono passati,ero cosi',non mi perdevo una tribuna politica(una volta si chiamava cosi'..),e pensavo che fosse giusto solo il pensiero di una parte politica,ed ho imparato che non e'assolutamente vero.
Le mie sono goliardate;vuoi che non immaginassi il casino'che sarebbe nato??Mi sarei meravigliato del contrario....altro che insulti..ciao


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

nella mia città, non importa quale sia, c'erano moltissimi uomini, anzi non potrei dire che era una manifestazione femminile. del resto senza dignità per le donne non c'è nemmeno dignità per luomo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Allora Quintina ascoltami bene,per favore:io non guardavo il tg da anni,leggo le notizie dal televideo,e se sono al lavoro dal Corriere della Sera online,se vedo Berlusconi o Bersani o Fini o Casini cambio canale.
> La politica mi fa'schifo,parlarne poi....tu invece ti infervori,esagerando.
> Ti invidio sai,anch'io una volta..meglio non dire quanti anni sono passati,ero cosi',non mi perdevo una tribuna politica(una volta si chiamava cosi'..),e pensavo che fosse giusto solo il pensiero di una parte politica,ed ho imparato che non e'assolutamente vero.
> Le mie sono goliardate;vuoi che non immaginassi il casino'che sarebbe nato??Mi sarei meravigliato del contrario....altro che insulti..ciao



A parte che questa manifestazione non aveva NIENTE di politico.........

e quindi non capisco questo tuo discorso. 

A sentire te io sarei un'attivista politica con l'eskimo e la kefia al collo che inneggia al comunismo a prescindere

Invece non hai capito che si parlava della dignità femminile. E il fatto che tu - come tanti altri - non l'abbiate capito è molto, molto triste


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> nella mia città, non importa quale sia, c'erano moltissimi uomini, anzi non potrei dire che era una manifestazione femminile. del resto senza dignità per le donne non c'è nemmeno dignità per luomo.



parole sante

ma ricordati che tu non sei normale! 

non sei un uomo, sei solo un ibrido, quindi la tua opinione non fa testo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> nella mia città, non importa quale sia, c'erano moltissimi uomini, anzi non potrei dire che era una manifestazione femminile. del resto senza dignità per le donne non c'è nemmeno dignità per luomo.


 vero


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beate voi...ed alla fine ve daranno na' medaglia....
> 
> pe' la costanza applicativa...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


non l'avrei mai detto:mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> A parte che questa manifestazione non aveva NIENTE di politico.........
> 
> e quindi non capisco questo tuo discorso.
> 
> ...


Non e' triste, e' GRAVE.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non l'avrei mai detto:mrgreen:


Lo so...so' ermetico...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Lo so...so' ermetico...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Tu, ermetico :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> parole sante
> 
> ma ricordati che tu non sei normale!
> 
> non sei un uomo, sei solo un ibrido, quindi la tua opinione non fa testo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:gabinetto:


per quell'altra cosa, q, non posso davvero però grazie.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> :gabinetto:
> 
> 
> per quell'altra cosa, q, non posso davvero però grazie.


 comunque se liberassi il bagno....mi scappa la pipì...:sorriso3:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> A parte che questa manifestazione non aveva NIENTE di politico.........
> 
> e quindi non capisco questo tuo discorso.
> 
> ...


Certo che l'ho capito ma come al solito la cosa e'stata cavalcata da una precisa parte politica,correggimi se sbaglio.
Mi pare da quello che ho saputo che ci fossero bandiere di partiti,sbaglio??
Poi quello della dignita'femminile e'sacrosanto,pensare poi a Belen e l'altra cretina che stasera(?)saliranno sul palco di Sanremo(come tutti gli anni ne guardero'2 minuti la prima sera e basta)..quello si che urta vedere cosa una donna debba fare e vestirsi...
Quintina non mi hai ancora capito,e attenta non ti sto'prendendo in giro,e'strano perche'da quello che scrivi traspare intelligenza e furbizia.
Certo che contorto in effetti lo sono...


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se solo tu scoprissi la natura del rapporto tra me e quintina...resti come dire...basita:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Almeno con lei, donna intelligente, posso amabilmente disquisire di tutto.
> Stiamo parlando di una *XXXXX XXXXX* eh? Mica cotiche.
> E lei è fedele al suo contino...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Oserei dire: *leale*:sonar:


1) NON ERANO IN QUESTIONE I TITOLI DI STUDIO.

2) QUINDI HAI TUTTO DA IMPARARE DA QUINTINA, APPROFITTANE. :mrgreen:


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> *Quintina non mi hai ancora capito*,e attenta non ti sto'prendendo in giro,e'strano perche'da quello che scrivi traspare intelligenza e furbizia.
> Certo che contorto in effetti lo sono...


secondo me c'è un equivoco.

questo è un forum. ci si relaziona attraverso ciò che si scrive, giusto?

allora quello che conta sono LE COSE CHE SI SCRIVONO, non come è una persona, dietro, ma, in fondo, in realtà epperchè e per come. se io scrivo una cafonata tu mi dici: ehi hai scritto una cafonata e io ne prendo atto. che c'entra il fatto che nella vita reale io sia o non sia un malducato?

qui non c'è niente da capire, c'è da scrivere e leggere.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un equivoco.
> 
> questo è un forum. ci si relaziona attraverso ciò che si scrive, giusto?
> 
> ...


Dissento assolutamente,guarda che dal modo di scrivere si capisce tantissimo,ad esempio e'facile notare che tra il Conte e Sterminator le differenze siano abissali.
Quintina poi se capisco bene e'una docente universiataria,quindi dovrebbe piu'diu qualcun'altro sapere leggere tra le righe,non trovi?


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dissento assolutamente,guarda che dal modo di scrivere si capisce tantissimo,ad esempio e'facile notare che tra il Conte e Sterminator le differenze siano abissali.
> Quintina poi dovrebbe sapere leggere tra le righe,non trovi?


sì, vabbè.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì, vabbè.


Sai mica devi darmi ragione per forza.....e'il bello della democrazia


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok, c'è ancora uno zoccolo duro, di quelle che so, che 40 anni fa avrebbero voluto fare certe scelte, ma non potevano eh? E oggi non possono più per altre ragioni, che non mi va di dire...


Dille dille. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Dissento assolutamente,guarda che dal modo di scrivere si capisce tantissimo,ad esempio e'facile notare che tra il Conte e Sterminator le differenze siano abissali.
> Quintina poi se capisco bene e'una docente universiataria,quindi dovrebbe piu'diu qualcun'altro sapere leggere tra le righe,non trovi?


Va che invece con il tuo modo di scrivere, da un momento all'altro te po' telefona' l'Ateneo pe' vole' la laurea indietro...

sempre ammesso che tu sia laureato, perche' me sa che hai sprecato solo i soldi de tu padre col fuori corso...

sii pronto e preparato...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

*Lunedì 14 febbraio 2011*

*in onda alle 12.45*




La vita e l’arte di un protagonista   del teatro e della cultura italiana.

*Gabriele* *Lavia*, ospite di *Corrado* *Augias, *si racconta a “*Le   Storie - Diario   Italiano”*.


Il VIDEO:
http://www.rai.tv/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-c0d2026f-dbdb-4aeb-a305-f9b8ceeea853.html#p=0

Che bravo ch'e' Lavia e, che mostro che era Tino Buozzelli 


:up: :bravooo:BRAVI!


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai mica devi darmi ragione per forza.....e'il bello della democrazia


ma no, ma no, non è quello, è che volevo dire tuttaltra cosa. il nostro è stato un vero dialogo tra sordi. ma non importa, dai, tanto la mia non era una preziosa perla di saggezza.


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> ma no, ma no, non è quello, è che  volevo dire tuttaltra cosa. ma non importa, dai, tanto non era una preziosa perla di saggezza.



... della serie: ...non so se il mio dire è entrato nel tuo capire ...


----------



## passante (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... della serie: ...non so se il mio dire è entrato nel tuo capire ...


no, non è entrato :blank: ma non era un gran dire :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> no, non è entrato :blank: ma non era un gran dire :singleeye:


Ao', non sei al suo livello...

rassegnate...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un equivoco.
> 
> questo è un forum. ci si relaziona attraverso ciò che si scrive, giusto?
> 
> ...


Ma va?


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però dai siamo moderni...
> Per me nel 2011 sentire che molti uomini vorremmo le donne come oggettini sessuali...sia un po' avvilente eh?
> Ma insomma, sarà tutta colpa mia...se mi fido molto di una donna, mi piace da impazzire venir usato da lei come un oggettino sessuale eh?
> Ma ci deve essere molta confidenza...
> ...


Io sono convinta che ci sia una grande differenza tra compiere insieme "una scelta sessuale con sommo gaudio reciproco a prescindere dai sentimenti" e mettere il proprio corpo sul mercato come un oggetto.

Credo nel diritto delle donne a scopare con chi vogliono, certo, ma non credo che una donna che si vende o si fa noleggiare come un'automobile abbia una reale consapevolezza di se stessa e della propria dignità.

C'è molta differenza tra SCEGLIERE un uomo e andarci a letto perchè mi piace e FARMI SCEGLIERE perchè considero il mio corpo come un mezzo per ottenere dei vantaggi.

Ti preciso che trovo questo tipo di comportamento svalutante sia per le donne che per gli uomini. Leggere che Corona si è fatto scopare da Lele Mora per interesse mi suscita la stessa, identica pena che provo pensando alle escort del Presidente.

Poi, se nell'intimità di un rapporto sessuale, scelto per piacere e messo in atto tra pari e consenzienti, io decido di farmi trattare come un oggetto, non ci vedo nulla di strano, anzi, è un gioco come un altro che può essere piacevole.

Ma pagare per un corpo è avvilente.
Usare il corpo femminile in ogni pubblicità e in ogni programma televisivo svuotandolo di qualunque altra valenza, è avvilente.
Incentivare le giovani donne a usare la propria avvenenza per fare carriera, anzichè sviluppare intelligenza, carisma e creatività, è avvilente.

Molti uomini la pensano come te e fanno un'analisi superficiale e distratta del fenomeno, altri, per fortuna, sono capaci di andare in profondità e di comprendere il significato di certe rivendicazioni femminili.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Scusate ma potreste cancellare i post (anche quelli in quote) dove si dice che lavoro faccio?

Grazie, ma davvero non ho piacere che lo sappia il mondo intero

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Mari' (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusate ma potreste cancellare i post (anche quelli in quote) dove si dice che lavoro faccio?
> 
> Grazie, ma davvero non ho piacere che lo sappia il mondo intero
> 
> merci beaucoup


da parte mia ho corretto


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> da parte mia ho corretto


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono convinta che ci sia una grande differenza tra compiere insieme "una scelta sessuale con sommo gaudio reciproco a prescindere dai sentimenti" e mettere il proprio corpo sul mercato come un oggetto.
> 
> Credo nel diritto delle donne a scopare con chi vogliono, certo, ma non credo che una donna che si vende o si fa noleggiare come un'automobile abbia una reale consapevolezza di se stessa e della propria dignità.
> 
> ...


Ok hai ragione spesso io faccio analisi superficiali e distratte.
Te ne do atto. Ma appunto sta a te mostrarmi la questione da altri punti di vista. Ho un'amica intima che fa la escort. Al di là del suo lavoro io ho trovato in lei una persona eccezionale. Il suo pensiero su queste questioni è molto più articolato. In buona sostanza, lei dice: " Come mai sono certe donne che non "possono" fare certe cose, a indignarsi contro quelle che sono "richiestissime" per certe cose?. Quasi quasi dice, su certi versanti, io ho avuto opportunità maggiori, e corsie preferenziali, ma avevo i numeri per farlo. 
Sullo spreco dei talenti lei è durissima.
Per me, lei dice, è stato solo un mezzo per arrivare dove mi ero prefissata, e dato che sono una persona discretissima, mi sono sempre guardata bene dal frequentare certi ambienti, a me interessava studiare, e avere denaro per vivere bene. Cosa ti importa a te se per fare questo ho dovuto succhiare cazzi a nastro? Questo lei mi dice. Lei sostiene che per fare questo lavoro e non rimetterci il cuore, devi avere un'enorme consapevolezza di te stessa. Devi saperti calare di volta in volta nel personaggio richiesto. Mi ha parlato della Daddario quasi fosse una che ha tradito la causa. Lei dice che se gli uomini non si fidano più della discrezione delle escort, la loro opera è finita. 

Quindi il danno per le donne è l'impatto mediatico e culturale delle esperienze sessuali del cavaliere, penso. Non tanto il fatto in sè. Io temo questo. Perchè ci sono messaggi trasversali che non mi piacciono per niente. Sulle cose di cui c'è da vergognarsi, io invocherei un pietoso silenzio. Non lamentiamoci se poi troviamo le ragazzine che ti offrono un rapporto orale per una ricarica del telefonino. Eh?

Sull'uso mediatico del corpo femminile non so che dirti, se non che oramai non fa più effetto eh? Ma siamo in una cultura in cui la bellezza è intesa come corpo femminile.
Quello che a me spaventa piuttosto è vedere mia figlia e una sua amica guardare umiliate e con gli occhi lucidi un manifesto in un negozio di intimo e calze per ragazzine...la cui taglia sarà quella delle bambole. Questo mi spaventa. Le ragazzine del manifesto mi hanno fatto paura.


----------



## xfactor (15 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma potreste cancellare i post (anche quelli in quote) dove si dice che lavoro faccio?
> 
> Grazie, ma davvero non ho piacere che lo sappia il mondo intero
> 
> Merci beaucoup


Amore ma che lavoro fai?


----------



## Sole (15 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho un'amica intima che fa la escort. Al di là del suo lavoro io ho trovato in lei una persona eccezionale. Il suo pensiero su queste questioni è molto più articolato. In buona sostanza, lei dice: " Come mai sono certe donne che non "possono" fare certe cose, a indignarsi contro quelle che sono "richiestissime" per certe cose?. Quasi quasi dice, su certi versanti, io ho avuto opportunità maggiori, e corsie preferenziali, ma avevo i numeri per farlo.
> Sullo spreco dei talenti lei è durissima.
> Per me, lei dice, è stato solo un mezzo per arrivare dove mi ero prefissata, e dato che sono una persona discretissima, mi sono sempre guardata bene dal frequentare certi ambienti, a me interessava studiare, e avere denaro per vivere bene. Cosa ti importa a te se per fare questo ho dovuto succhiare cazzi a nastro? Questo lei mi dice. Lei sostiene che per fare questo lavoro e non rimetterci il cuore, devi avere un'enorme consapevolezza di te stessa. Devi saperti calare di volta in volta nel personaggio richiesto.


Personalmente non mi indigno contro chi decide di prostituirsi. E' una cosa che non mi tocca. Credo che se anche avessi il corpo di Belen Rodriguez attaccato alla mia testa non succhierei cazzi per vivere bene, perchè mi sentierei vuota, esausta, mi sentirei uno schifo e quindi non vivrei bene. Per me vivere bene non è avere soldi a palate e grazie al cielo viviamo in un paese in cui, almeno fino ad ora, non è necessario farsi inchiappettare per studiare perchè esiste una cosa chiamata istruzione pubblica.
Quindi io vivo bene e mi sono laureata anche senza prostituirmi.

Ci sono sicuramente donne che sono convinte che la loro scelta di vendersi o di offrirsi in cambio di altro (lavoro, favori, considerazione maschile eccetera) sia una scelta libera. Mettiamola così: scelgono di essere oggetti?

Io invece mi sento una donna soggetto. Io preferisco scegliere un rapporto alla pari. Non mi piace concedermi perchè qualcun altro ha qualcosa che desidero. Non mi sento una merce. Mi sento una persona.

Non ho nulla contro chi ha una visione e una vita diverse dalle mie, ma mi dispiace se questa visione diventa generalizzata e generalizzante. E vado in piazza perchè anche la mia visione abbia un posto in questa società.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi indigno contro chi decide di prostituirsi. E' una cosa che non mi tocca. Credo che se anche avessi il corpo di Belen Rodriguez attaccato alla mia testa non succhierei cazzi per vivere bene, perchè mi sentierei vuota, esausta, mi sentirei uno schifo e quindi non vivrei bene. Per me vivere bene non è avere soldi a palate e grazie al cielo viviamo in un paese in cui, almeno fino ad ora, non è necessario farsi inchiappettare per studiare perchè esiste una cosa chiamata istruzione pubblica.
> Quindi io vivo bene e mi sono laureata anche senza prostituirmi.
> 
> Ci sono sicuramente donne che sono convinte che la loro scelta di vendersi o di offrirsi in cambio di altro (lavoro, favori, considerazione maschile eccetera) sia una scelta libera. Mettiamola così: scelgono di essere oggetti?
> ...


:up:


----------



## Sterminator (15 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi indigno contro chi decide di prostituirsi. E' una cosa che non mi tocca. Credo che se anche avessi il corpo di Belen Rodriguez attaccato alla mia testa non succhierei cazzi per vivere bene, perchè mi sentierei vuota, esausta, mi sentirei uno schifo e quindi non vivrei bene. Per me vivere bene non è avere soldi a palate e grazie al cielo viviamo in un paese in cui, almeno fino ad ora, non è necessario farsi inchiappettare per studiare perchè esiste una cosa chiamata istruzione pubblica.
> Quindi io vivo bene e mi sono laureata anche senza prostituirmi.
> 
> Ci sono sicuramente donne che sono convinte che la loro scelta di vendersi o di offrirsi in cambio di altro (lavoro, favori, considerazione maschile eccetera) sia una scelta libera. Mettiamola così: scelgono di essere oggetti?
> ...


Non per sminuirti Sole, ma io credo che il rendere necessario ribadire questi concetti ancora oggi, e' solo perche' dall'altra parte ci sta una manica di coglioni come dice anche Dario Fo ed e' ben per quello che ormai i coglioni io li pijo solo per il culo....

non ne vale la pena lo spreco neuronico...so' inferiori...stanno ancora agli istinti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Personalmente non mi indigno contro chi decide di prostituirsi. E' una cosa che non mi tocca. Credo che se anche avessi il corpo di Belen Rodriguez attaccato alla mia testa non succhierei cazzi per vivere bene, perchè mi sentierei vuota, esausta, mi sentirei uno schifo e quindi non vivrei bene. Per me vivere bene non è avere soldi a palate e grazie al cielo viviamo in un paese in cui, almeno fino ad ora, non è necessario farsi inchiappettare per studiare perchè esiste una cosa chiamata istruzione pubblica.
> Quindi io vivo bene e mi sono laureata anche senza prostituirmi.
> 
> Ci sono sicuramente donne che sono convinte che la loro scelta di vendersi o di offrirsi in cambio di altro (lavoro, favori, considerazione maschile eccetera) sia una scelta libera. Mettiamola così: scelgono di essere oggetti?
> ...


Ho compreso.
E conoscendo lei e la sua vicenda, allora ho capito anche il perchè di certe scelte. Una sorta di riscatto.
Non tutti hanno certe possibilità date da una famiglia di origine di un certo tipo e magari da un compagno che le ama. Può anche essere che sia sono soggiogata da un uomo che mi manda a battere e mi picchia perchè non ha voglia di lavorare e mi sfrutta e beve. Può essere che un giorno io decida di essere Lilith la donna che si ribella. Scappo da lui, e attraverso mille peripezie e grazie a questo mercificarmi, ragranello le sostanze necessarie per prendermi due lauree, comprare degli immobili, e scegliere finalmente dopo i 40 di dedicarmi a me stessa, ricordandomi solo degli uomini che mi hanno fatto sentire persona. 
Ora mi spiego perchè questa mia amica, mi veda in un certo modo. 
Ma poi eh ragazzi, guardate che in nature, acqua e sapone, mica si direbbe che ha fatto certe cose eh? Il suo viso è angelico.
Forse Sole, non dimentichiamoci mai, delle opportunità di partenza avute. E lo dico con cognizione di causa, quanto avrei realizzato di più nella mia vita se fossi cresciuto in una famiglia con più possibilità e con maggior cultura.
Capisco perchè lei non provi nessuna indignazione, e nessun moto d'animo verso la questione femminile. Dice che ha la sua questione femminile, personale.


----------



## Daniele (16 Febbraio 2011)

Vedo tutti i giorni le donne mercificarsi, semplicemente vedo una studentessa andare dal mio corelatore vestita in maniera provocante mentre al solito la si vede vestita con un maglione che può sembrare più una pecora! Vedo tutti i giorni donne vestite in maniera sensuale andare al lavoro...ed alcune di loro hanno una testa che vale tanto, ma hanno anche la conoscienza che vestite in quel modo il loro collega maschio rimarrà al palo, anche se pari al loro, vedo tutti i giorni ragazzine indegne fare le mignotte per sentirsi apprezzate dai loro coetanei.
Io sono uomo e vedo donne prostituirsi tutti i giorni, se non con il corpo con lo sguardo e la cosa mi sopreprende sempre, perchè mi rendo conto che se io sono uomo e non mi importa che la donna davanti a me sia figa o no se lavoro, dovrebbe anche essa essere conoscia di questo e mi stupisce questa mercificazione del proprio corpo attuata da così tante donne che anche senza pensarci più lo fanno. 
Posso dire una mia cosa personale? Sono felice di avere un bel dialogo con una donna, ma sono alquanto infelice se una donna viene vestita provocante al lavoro, mi distoglie dalle mie mansioni, mi disturba come se ad una cena di gala  una persona venisse vestita come uno straccione, c'è posto e posto e spero solo che gli uomini che pretendono questo dalle donne possano andare via pian piano da questa società.
Rispetto le donne che non si mercificano e al di fuori quelle obbligate con violenza disprezzo le altre.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vedo tutti i giorni le donne mercificarsi, semplicemente vedo una studentessa andare dal mio corelatore vestita in maniera provocante mentre al solito la si vede vestita con un maglione che può sembrare più una pecora! Vedo tutti i giorni donne vestite in maniera sensuale andare al lavoro...ed alcune di loro hanno una testa che vale tanto, ma hanno anche la conoscienza che vestite in quel modo il loro collega maschio rimarrà al palo, anche se pari al loro, vedo tutti i giorni ragazzine indegne fare le mignotte per sentirsi apprezzate dai loro coetanei.
> Io sono uomo e vedo donne prostituirsi tutti i giorni, se non con il corpo con lo sguardo e la cosa mi sopreprende sempre, perchè mi rendo conto che se io sono uomo e non mi importa che la donna davanti a me sia figa o no se lavoro, dovrebbe anche essa essere conoscia di questo e mi stupisce questa mercificazione del proprio corpo attuata da così tante donne che anche senza pensarci più lo fanno.
> Posso dire una mia cosa personale? Sono felice di avere un bel dialogo con una donna, ma sono alquanto infelice se una donna viene vestita provocante al lavoro, mi distoglie dalle mie mansioni, mi disturba come se ad una cena di gala  una persona venisse vestita come uno straccione, c'è posto e posto e spero solo che gli uomini che pretendono questo dalle donne possano andare via pian piano da questa società.
> Rispetto le donne che non si mercificano e al di fuori quelle obbligate con violenza disprezzo le altre.


Mi hai fatto ritornare ancora al passato.
La mia ragazza che è morta, aveva un fisico da sturbo.
Lei diceva sempre: " Ci sono donne che devono vestirsi in un certo modo per nascondere certi difetti, o per valorizzare il poco che hanno, io invece se mi vesto in modo sexy, non posso certo lamentarmi se voi uomini non riuscite a pensare oltre alle mie tette!".
L'ho già raccontanta sta storia, ma mi ricordo cosa mi capitò quella volta che misi in discussione la sua avvenenza.
Il mio amico aveva detto..." Vero che è bella?"...e io " Insomma".
Si tirò per portarmi fuori a cena.
Ma appunto io fui molto distolto...
Poi dopo che ci mettemmo assieme le cose cambiarono, io come dire mi abituai al suo corpo, per me esso divenne naturale...e infine ho sempre apprezzato il suo vestirsi con gonne lunghe e larghe ( comode per suonare il violoncello) e i suoi maglioni di cotone molto larghi.
Le regalai un abito lungo attillato rosso fiammante, con scollature vertiginose...e andammo in un locale a Bologna...robe da matti...

Poi Daniele...le sue labbra...erano qualcosa...qualcosa...di così carnale...attento...desso mi metto un rossetto di quelli...lo fece...per la miseria...

Lei nascondeva perennemente il suo corpo, ne aveva paura, anzi difendeva gli uomini...dicendo...dato come sono fatta...se mostro qualcosa capisco bene che loro abbiamo voglia di mettermi le mani addosso.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> no, non è entrato :blank: ma *non era un gran dire* :singleeye:


poteva essere l'altra metà della mela del suo capire allora :mexican:
sono un'inguaribile romantica


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?


spiritoso 



Amoremio ha detto:


> poteva essere l'altra metà della mela del suo capire allora :mexican:
> sono un'inguaribile romantica


   non credo che siamo proprio mezze mele :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non credo che siamo proprio mezze mele :rotfl:


non volevo offenderti

non parlavo di voi 2
ma di *quel *tuo dire
e del suo capire :carneval:


----------



## passante (16 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non volevo offenderti
> 
> non parlavo di voi 2
> ma di *quel *tuo dire
> e del suo capire :carneval:


non mi sono offeso, mi sono preoccupato. credevo che tu dicessi che io e lothar siamo due mezze mele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> non mi sono offeso, mi sono preoccupato. credevo che tu dicessi che io e lothar siamo due mezze mele :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sei veramente una persona di buon carattere :angelo: :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non per sminuirti Sole, ma io credo che il rendere necessario ribadire questi concetti ancora oggi, e' solo perche' dall'altra parte ci sta una manica di coglioni come dice anche Dario Fo ed e' ben per quello che ormai i coglioni io li pijo solo per il culo....
> 
> non ne vale la pena lo spreco neuronico...so' inferiori...stanno ancora agli istinti...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Io non lo considero uno spreco neuronico, sono sempre fiduciosa e ottimista circa l'utilità del dialogo come strumento per imparare qualcosa dagli altri e da se stessi.
E mi piace confrontarmi con le persone che hanno idee diverse dalle mie, perchè mi metto alla prova e verifico sul campo l'efficacia delle mie opinioni.
Trovo sia un esercizio utile, molto più che riempire una pagina di link, video o faccine, ecco


----------



## Minerva (16 Febbraio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non lo considero uno spreco neuronico, sono sempre fiduciosa e ottimista circa l'utilità del dialogo come strumento per imparare qualcosa dagli altri e da se stessi.
> E mi piace confrontarmi con le persone che hanno idee diverse dalle mie, perchè mi metto alla prova e verifico sul campo l'efficacia delle mie opinioni.
> Trovo sia un esercizio utile, molto più che riempire una pagina di link, video o faccine, ecco


 
a me non è mai piaciuto accogliere chiunque scrivesse due righe con il fatidico "benvenuto"...ma chi li conosce...che ne so chi sta scrivendo?

ma sono onorata di dare un vero  e consapevole benvenuto a sole ...gran bell'acquisto di tradimento.net.


----------



## Mari' (16 Febbraio 2011)

Ho sempre apprezzato/gradito la sintesi, testamenti e romanzi li lascio ai notai o agli scrittori di professione ... mi piace Minerva  perche' e' come un telegramma :mrgreen: e Stermi' perche' e' sintetico e colorato, giusto l'essenziale.


----------



## passante (17 Febbraio 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusate ma potreste cancellare i post (anche quelli in quote) dove si dice che lavoro faccio?
> 
> Grazie, ma davvero non ho piacere che lo sappia il mondo intero
> 
> Merci beaucoup


io l'ho fatto, ma fare l'allenatrice dei nani da giardino è un bel lavoro non dovresti tacerlo :mexican:


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non è mai piaciuto accogliere chiunque scrivesse due righe con il fatidico "benvenuto"...ma chi li conosce...che ne so chi sta scrivendo?
> 
> ma sono onorata di dare un vero e consapevole benvenuto a sole ...*gran bell'acquisto* di tradimento.net.


vero


----------



## Amoremio (17 Febbraio 2011)

passante ha detto:


> io l'ho fatto, ma fare l'allenatrice dei nani da giardino è un bel lavoro non dovresti tacerlo :mexican:


benchè non sarebbe male ne curasse un po' più anche la tonicità 

si vedon certi nani da giardino flaccidi e slabbratelli in giro


----------



## lothar57 (17 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Va che invece con il tuo modo di scrivere, da un momento all'altro te po' telefona' l'Ateneo pe' vole' la laurea indietro...
> 
> sempre ammesso che tu sia laureato, perche' me sa che hai sprecato solo i soldi de tu padre col fuori corso...
> 
> ...


ma sai parlare solo tunisino o e'albanese??sei di la'vero.......


----------



## Sterminator (17 Febbraio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma sai parlare solo tunisino o e'albanese??sei di la'vero.......


Bingo....sei un mostro d'intelligenza...

(figurt' se non fossi laureato...):mrgreen:

ma va' cazz' l' rizz' cu' cul', va'...e va' sciacq' l' ciol ammar'..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (17 Febbraio 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me non è mai piaciuto accogliere chiunque scrivesse due righe con il fatidico "benvenuto"...ma chi li conosce...che ne so chi sta scrivendo?


Da buona genovese non posso che essere d'accordo con te  !

A parte gli scherzi... grazie, davvero.


----------

